# Canned tomatoes - Using the whole content?



## Bef (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

Been reading a few threads on other forums about canned whole tomatoes, and saw comments from people who are only using the tomatoes in the cans (i.e. not using the puree / juice that's around the tomatoes). Supposedy because the puree was from lower grade tomatoes.

I wondered if I should the same, and curious so see what people on KKF are doing themselves?


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 1, 2015)

never really thought of this before b/c I only use San Marzano tomatoes when making sauce at home, and they are DOP controlled so i'm sure they can't do as you are saying?


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's my thoughts. The tomatoes have been sharing space with all the other stuff in the can from the processing stage until you opened the can at home. What flavors each component brought with it have been thoroughly integrated into the whole mix. My taste buds are not fine-tuned enough to be able to detect the subtle differences between the tomato and the juice/puree it's packed in. So in a nutshell, I don't worry about.


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 1, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> never really thought of this before b/c I only use San Marzano tomatoes when making sauce at home, and they are DOP controlled so i'm sure they can't do as you are saying?



Have you ever done a side-by-side comparison of sauces, one with SM tomatoes and another using domestic tomatoes? I've thought about, but by the time I'm done making one batch I don't feel like putting in the effort for another one.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 1, 2015)

99Limited said:


> Have you ever done a side-by-side comparison of sauces, one with SM tomatoes and another using domestic tomatoes? I've thought about, but by the time I'm done making one batch I don't feel like putting in the effort for another one.



yes kind of, to me I feel as if the SM tomatoes are sweeter and less acidic? know that acidic taste that a lot of tomatoes have? and how some people add sugar to compensate that? well when I make marinara I don't use sugar b/c of this, that's the main difference to me


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess I could see it with marinara, but I only make gravy.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm just a culinary master when making stuff, I do a list t of different stuff , marjoram instead of oregano, red onions, I like spicy so I use thai basil sometimes


----------



## ecchef (Feb 1, 2015)

99Limited said:


> Here's my thoughts. The tomatoes have been sharing space with all the other stuff in the can from the processing stage until you opened the can at home. What flavors each component brought with it have been thoroughly integrated into the whole mix. My taste buds are not fine-tuned enough to be able to detect the subtle differences between the tomato and the juice/puree it's packed in. So in a nutshell, I don't worry about.



Pretty much this. Surprisingly enough, I can get pretty good imported canned tomatoes at the local supermarket. I keep the liquid; if not in the same recipe, then save it for another use.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 2, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Pretty much this. Surprisingly enough, I can get pretty good imported canned tomatoes at the local supermarket. I keep the liquid; if not in the same recipe, then save it for another use.



X2..i'm no pro. i just marvel how a canned tomato is better than the average supermarket "Fresh" tomato. i use Cento, since it is easy to get around here at most stores. just tomatos and water. i'd use the juice if whatever i am cooking can handle the extra moisture. guaranteed its more flavoraful than water.


----------



## CutFingers (Feb 4, 2015)

Do whatever you like, if the desired texture is thicker then discard the water/brine/preservative solution.


----------

